# Google- Use Hypnosis to Treat Dyspepsia - Natural News.com



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Use Hypnosis to Treat Dyspepsia**Natural News.com*The symptoms often overlap with *irritable bowel syndrome* and researchers believe that both could be a result of the same disorder. *...*<nobr></nobr>
View the full article


----------

